# Combo para Bajo 50W con TDA1514A + Caja



## diodonet (Jul 7, 2010)

Bueno este es mi primer aporte al foro y lo hago con un proyecto que me llevo varias decepciones en el camino probando circuitos para el ampli, hasta que di con esta maravilla de IC, el TDA1514A que con un mínimos de componentes adicionales entrega una potencia mas que considerable y por supuesto que vino como anillo al dedo para mi proyecto de armar un Combo para mi Bajo 

Sin mas charlas y palabrerías les dejo los diagramas, fotos y el diseño del PCB del ampli en cuestión.

*Construcción de la caja*:
La misma es una copia del Modelo *Hartke A35*, del cual baje el pdf y lleve las medida reales al Corel y de ahi saque para cortar las maderas (en mi caso OSB)


*Preamplificador*:
Bueno, en este caso todos los créditos son para *ricardodeni* ya que es copia del modelo Fender Frontman 25 que aporto en este mismo foro.
Quedando algo asi: 
Cabe destacar que tiene unas prestaciones barbaras!

*Amplificador*:
Como mencione anteriormente esta realizado a partir del TDA1514A y sin mas palabras las imágenes del circuito y del PCB (de mi autoria ) realizada en una plaqueta de 5.5x4cm (es la que tenia a mano) aunque podría ser un poco mas ancha para poder montar bien los anclajes



> (ATENCIÓN: en la vista de componentes donde dice "c9" es "C4")



*Lista de Materiales:*
R1: 20KΩ (22KΩ en mi caso)
R2: 680Ω
R3: 20KΩ
R4: 82Ω (para parlante de 8Ω) / 47Ω (para parlante de 4Ω)
R5: 150Ω (para parlante de 8Ω) / 82Ω (para parlante de 4Ω)
R6: 470KΩ
R7: 3.3Ω

C1: .47μf
C2: 220pf
C3: .47μf
C4: 220μf/35v
C5: 22nf
C6: 1μf/35v
C7: 3.3μf/35v
C8: 47μf/63v

IC: TDA1514A
Disipador para el IC (ver fotos)

Parlante de 10" (yo utilice uno de 300W y lo soporta muy bien)

*Fuentes:*
La etapa de poder empleada es para el preamp. un trafo de 12+12 x 500mA con un puentecito rectificador W10M y un par de capacitores de 2200μf y los clásicos cerámicos de 100nf. En cuanto al Ampli tiene un Trafo de 18+18 x 4A bobinado por mi gracias a los calculos de la planilla aportada por *elaficionado* en este post: Calculo, diseño y construcción de transformadores la etapa rectificadora tiene un puente KBL10 y 4 capacitores de 4700μf logrando asi una salida de 25V bastante limpia (no tengo osciloscopio, pero el ampli presenta cero ruido )

Vista de las placas ya montadas:

No esta de mas decir que el sonido es excelente, con unos graves bien profundos y una distorsión imperceptibles. espero en breve poder subir un video para mostrar el combito en funcionamiento.

Sin mas, creo que es todo por comentar, espero sea de su agrado y que el post este acorde a la calidad del foro.

Saludos. Y Gracias a todos los que hicieron posible de una u otra manera que este proyecto sea posible.


----------



## leoPNP (Jul 7, 2010)

Saludos colega, este proyecto está (como diríamos en mi tierrita) muy bacano, además que estaba necesitando un amplificador para mi instrumento... pero bueno la pregunta que tengo es si le hizo una etapa de ecualización, porque sería bastante bueno que nos permitiera ver el diagrama del equalizador (pues a los que hasta ahora principian como es mi caso) y también que nos pudiera regalar unas fotos mas detalladas del panel de control del amplificador y pues del equalizador, aclaro, si es que este amplificador tiene equalizador

hey gracias por la atención prestada y por el aporte.


----------



## diodonet (Jul 7, 2010)

leoPNP dijo:


> Saludos colega, este proyecto está (como diríamos en mi tierrita) muy bacano, además que estaba necesitando un amplificador para mi instrumento... pero bueno la pregunta que tengo es si le hizo una etapa de ecualización, porque sería bastante bueno que nos permitiera ver el diagrama del equalizador (pues a los que hasta ahora principian como es mi caso) y también que nos pudiera regalar unas fotos mas detalladas del panel de control del amplificador y pues del equalizador, aclaro, si es que este amplificador tiene equalizador
> 
> hey gracias por la atención prestada y por el aporte.



Hola leoPNP. el Preamplificador utilizado es el fender frontman 25b que lo puedes ver y descargar de AQUI, el mismo cuenta con dos entradas, una de alta y otra de baja impedancia, control de ganancia, graves, medios y agudos y control de volumen.

y la plaqueta quedo algo asi:


----------



## walking (Jul 7, 2010)

que buen montaje compañero diodonet..!! todo el combo te quedo muy bien hechezito y te felicito por ese proyecto, me hiciste recordar tambien un combo de 100w para un bajo que arme y que subi las fotos en este foro hace como un año, que tambien suena espectacular, es muy muy parecido a este post. buen proyecto, disfrutalo..!!


----------



## angel36 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bueno que lindo quedo todo!! me gusto mucho, se notan las horas de trabajo que te llevo!! que lo disfrutes
y gracias por el aporte...

PD: que parlante le pusiste?


----------



## diodonet (Jul 9, 2010)

angel36 dijo:


> PD: que parlante le pusiste?



El único que encontré de 10" 
Un Woofer Foxtex de 300W modelo WL:10 de 4Ω


----------



## rash (Jul 9, 2010)

buen trabajo... si señor
saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 9, 2010)

Felicitaciones diodonet, que lo disfrutes !!!


----------



## franc0 (Jul 9, 2010)

amigo diodonet te gradeciara mucho si pones bien las imagenes o las fotos de tu proyecto *QU*e no se ven muy bien


----------



## diodonet (Jul 9, 2010)

franc0 dijo:


> amigo diodonet te gradeciara mucho si pones bien las imagenes o las fotos de tu proyecto ke no se ven muy bien



Como ser? ya que las mas importantes para mi forma de ver son el diseño de la Plaqueta del Ampli + el diagrama, pero si quieres mas fotos del mueble terminado, en estos dias subo alguna mas.

Saludos.


----------



## deniel144 (Jul 13, 2010)

hola
felicitaciones por tu ampli  yo también ando buscando uno para mi bajo jejeje ... me gusto este ampli justo para mi trafo (18-0-18 5A) ahora ¿ese diseño de pcb que tiene es en tamaño real o hay que ajustarlo?

eso saludos


----------



## diodonet (Jul 13, 2010)

deniel144 dijo:


> hola
> felicitaciones por tu ampli  yo también ando buscando uno para mi bajo jejeje ... me gusto este ampli justo para mi trafo (18-0-18 5A) ahora ¿ese diseño de pcb que tiene es en tamaño real o hay que ajustarlo?
> 
> eso saludos



Hola Daniel, yo lo hice sobre una plaqueta de 5.5x4cm y entra justo (muy justo), en todo caso habria que darle un poco mas de ancho para que quede lugar para los tornillos de sujeción. pero el alto del circuito es de 5.5cm aprox. (las patas del IC quedan un poquito abiertas, pero da para una superficie mayor de las islas) Y para que te des una idea mejor de la escala. En la entrada/salida, entran las borneritas azules.






Como no me gusta usar puentes de alambres en mis circuitos, por ahi algunos componentes queda con sus patas mas largas que lo normal. pero siempre trato de usar estas borneras por lo que suelen servir de referencia en cuanto al tamaño del impreso.

Perdón por no ser mas preciso al principio 

Aqui les dejo una foto del diseño del impreso mas la vista de componentes. (una imagen vale mas que mil palabras )

ATENCION!, Repito donde dice C9 es *C4*


----------



## deniel144 (Jul 13, 2010)

ok muchas gracias este ampli me queda justo para mi bajo de echo el pre ba a ser el mismo fender 25b que esta en esta pagina creo que cumple con los requisitos que quiero 

que opinas del parlante 

eso saludos y gracias


----------



## leoPNP (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey buena compa!!! Se le agradece por atender mi pedido. Dios los bendiga


----------



## aron0692 (Jul 29, 2010)

disculpa mi ignorancia.... 
yo tengo un trafo de + -24V 5A con punto medio... lo podria utilizar para el pre y ampli ¿?....


----------



## diodonet (Jul 29, 2010)

aron0692 dijo:


> disculpa mi ignorancia....
> yo tengo un trafo de + -24V 5A con punto medio... lo podria utilizar para el pre y ampli ¿?....



...y el pre trabaja con 15+15, tendrías que hacer que una etapa rectificadora con salidas de de 24+24 y 15+15 con algún transistor o LM y el gasto en componentes seria el mismo que comprar un pequeño trafo de 12+12 y 300 a 500mA y armar uno independiente para el pre, pero esto ya es cuestión de gustos creo.
A lo mejor alguien con mas conocimientos, pueda acercar el diagrama de como debería ser la etapa de alimentación resumida en un solo impreso.

Saludos.


----------



## aron0692 (Jul 29, 2010)

muchas gracias por responder... 
la verdad que me gusto mucho.. y espero poder hacerlo pronto... 
al pre y al ampli... 
gracias de nuevo!... y hasta luego... cualquier duda pregunto!


----------



## ernesto2111 (Ago 23, 2010)

Muy bueno el amplificador!! Yo arme uno estereo con 2 integrados originales philips que me regalo un profe y la verdad que es muy bueno y suena muy piola. Me falta fabricarle el pre con control de tonos. Ando en eso.... Saludos.
PD: Tengo el mismo woofer que vos jee  pero el mio es de 8"


----------



## bermi07 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola diodonet te quería hacer una pregunta( ya hace poco que empece en esto) me podrías decir bien que transformador usaste para este proyecto. gracias


----------



## diodonet (Sep 17, 2010)

bermi07 dijo:


> Hola diodonet te quería hacer una pregunta( ya hace poco que empece en esto) me podrías decir bien que transformador usaste para este proyecto. gracias



Hola bermi07, el transformador que use es uno de 18v+18v y 4 aperes (18V/2A + 18V/2A) bobinado por mi, ya que no se consiguen fácilmente y/o son muy costosos.

En este momento no tengo los datos específicos de la chapa y la cantidad de vuelta de cada bobina. Pero si encuentras o tienes algún transformador viejo de televisor o similar te podría servir, aparte aquí en el foro hay mucho material de como armarlo y sobre los cálculos necesarios. Es mas fácil de lo que imaginas 

En cuanto encuentre la hojita con mis cálculos los estaré publicando.

Saludos.


----------



## bermi07 (Sep 17, 2010)

gracias.. una mas y no te j****o mas podrías hacer una imagen del conexionado entre las plaquetas y el parlante me seria de gran ayuda. gracias nuevamente.


----------



## diodonet (Sep 17, 2010)

bermi07 dijo:


> gracias.. una mas y no te jodo mas podrías hacer una imagen del conexionado entre las plaquetas y el parlante me seria de gran ayuda. gracias nuevamente.



Te refieres a algo como esto?

El "IN" viene del preamp. y el "OUT" va hacia el parlante, en mi caso para no perder hermeticidad de la caja le coloque una borneras externas para la conexión al mismo.


----------



## josej44 (Feb 19, 2011)

Podria alguien ayudarme, acabo de armar el amplificador y este no funciona, espero que vean las fotos y me colaboren.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2011)

Me parece que estoy viendo un corto en esta imagen:
Ver el archivo adjunto 48361


----------



## diodonet (Feb 19, 2011)

Salvo que revises bien las soldaduras del IC y que no lo estés alimentando con mas 25V. No se ve nada extraño en el circuito (salvo la zona del Integrado, no me convencen las soldaduras) , y los capacitares están bien colocados. las únicas patas puenteadas son 2 y 3.


----------



## malesi (Feb 19, 2011)

josej44
Tienes un corto en el circulo
corta la pista y puede que se te
arregle el problema.



Saludos


----------



## josej44 (Feb 19, 2011)

Gracias por la ayuda.
Esas pistas van juntas, de todas maneras rectificare las soldaduras del integrado.  Estaba pensando en el muting, sera ese el problema?


----------



## diodonet (Feb 19, 2011)

pero en tu circuito esa pista se conecta a la pata 3 del IC, a lo mejor es eso, ya que en el diseño, se termina en la resistencia R6.
es como dice malesi.


----------



## JDLK7 (Feb 24, 2011)

¿Qué medidas tiene la caja?


----------



## malesi (Feb 24, 2011)

JDLK7 dijo:


> ¿Qué medidas tiene la caja?



Leete el primer post y hay las tienes, bueno no te lo leas ya
te pongo donde estan.

Construcción de la caja:
La misma es una copia del Modelo Hartke A35, del cual baje el pdf.
Clic en Hartke A35 del primer post


----------



## diodonet (Feb 24, 2011)

JDLK7 dijo:


> ¿Qué medidas tiene la caja?



Hartke A35 (para parlante de 10")
Dimensions: 429mm/16.9" (H) x 381mm/15" (W) x 320mm/12.6" (D) 

Hartke A70 (para parlante de 12")
Dimensions: 473mm/18.62" (H) x 425mm/16.7" (W) x 385mm/15.15" (D)

Descargar el PDF del Hartke A35: AQUI

Esas son las medidas estimativas de la caja, después se puede variar unos pocos cm para ajustar el parlante que tengas. Pero tomando estas medidas como referencia. Por ser el modelo que me gusto de caja.


----------



## Pableen (Feb 24, 2011)

comento que estudio ingenieria en sonido y si bien la mayoria del tiempo entre los electronicos me siento un pez nadando en aceite(todavia no curse ni una materia de electronica), ahora puedo aportar algo.
Sobre la construcción de cajas para un determinado parlante: un quilombo.
así de facil, es demasiado complejo para hacerlo bien con poco tiempo, el fin de este comentario no es que no lo hagan o que se sientan mal con lo que hicieron o estan por hacer sino que no se enrosquen tanto en detalles o en copiar esactamente la caja de alguna marca.
el aporte de diodonet está buenisimo para sacarnos del paso, de hecho calculo que si hago este ampli voy a usar esas dimensiones de caja, pero les comento que cada parlante de cada marca(no pasa solo por el tamaño ni por la marca, si no por el modelo) tiene determinados valres(llamados thielle small o algo asi) que determinan como debe de ser su caja.
Existen cajas con bass reflex y otras sin(es decir las que tienen un "agujero" para que salga y entre el viento y las herméticas), las hay de infinidades de formas, de tamaños y de materiales, todo afecta al correcto desempeño del parlante.
Es por esto que ponerse a medir al milímetro la caja de otro fabricante sirve mas bien para tener una idea, es decir, no hacerla de ninguna forma muy rara, abierta atras(en una caja de bajo jamas lo vi...) muy chica, etc, pero no es realmente necesario. Es mucho mas importante lograr un mueble sólido y cuidando algunos detalles.
un par de consejos:
no escatimar la madera, si no sabes si te estas quedando corto, hacela mas grande... si te pasas de grande no pasa nada, si la haces demasiado chica podes perder mucho de lo que el parlante puede dar.
Siempre colocar de el lado de adentro algun material absorvente, el mejor lejos es la lana de vidrio, el que no pueda acceder a la misma puede poner guata o goma espuma. Esto es en verdad muy importante para el sonido, ademas de "engañar" al parlante haciendole creer que la caja es mas grande de lo que es al disminuir las reberveraciones, si no se usa un material aislante la caja deberia hacerse MUCHO mas grande de lo que se hace.
obviamente no escatimar con el parlante...
buscar parlantes que soporten bien las frecuencias bajas, la mayoria de los parlantes que van a ver tienen rangos de frecuencias similares...entre los 40hz y los 20khz andan todos, pero lo que importa es cuan bien responden a las frecuencias graves, de los 35/40hz hasta los 4khz son freuencias importantes para un bajo, de ahi para arriba si suenan mejor  recomiendo comprar parlantes para equipos de bajo de no conseguir o de ser muy caros comprar woofers, mas no se guien por las respuestas a frecuencias... es un error que casi cometo una vez, esos valores son completamente aleatorios. Las fábricas lo anuncian como si fuera de relevancia y te dan la misma respuesta en un mid range que en un woofer.
por ultimo, mucha plasticola a la caja, los clavos y tornillos estan bien... pero siempre y cuando halla plasticola(o cola de carpintero si la saben hacer), meter costillas, o esquineros, sobre todo si se usa aglomerado esto da solide al mueble y ayuda a atornillar el aglomerado sin destruirlo(por que dejamos de necesitar meterle un tornillo de canto)

bueno, no e me ocurre nada mas... espero sirva de algo! en unos meses voy a tratar de concretar mi sueño de armarme mi ampli de bajo, sueño que vengo postergando hace ya mucho!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2011)

Pableen dijo:


> comento que estudio ingenieria en sonido y si bien la mayoria del tiempo entre los electronicos me siento un pez nadando en aceite(todavia no curse ni una materia de electronica), ahora puedo aportar algo.
> *Sobre la construcción de cajas para un determinado parlante: un quilombo.*
> así de facil, es demasiado complejo para hacerlo bien con poco tiempo, el fin de este comentario no es que no lo hagan o que se sientan mal con lo que hicieron o estan por hacer sino que no se enrosquen tanto en detalles o en copiar esactamente la caja de alguna marca.


     



Pableen dijo:


> pero les comento que cada parlante de cada marca(no pasa solo por el  tamaño ni por la marca, si no por el modelo) tiene determinados  valres(*llamados thielle small o algo asi)* que determinan como debe de  ser su caja.


 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/


----------



## diodonet (Feb 24, 2011)

Excelente aporte Pableen, y como dije y repito, tome las medias de esta caja, porque me gustaba al forma, ya que puede inclinarse a 45º. Con respecto a los cálculos para hacerla, es verdad primero el parlante, de buuuena calidad para tener datos certeros y poder calcular las dimensiones de la caja, esto siempre para exigentes y de oídos finos  Por mi parte con el presupuesto con el que contaba, es lo que pude hacer, y como al final de cuentas gaste menos de la mitad de lo que vale uno ya hecho, pues es el combo ideal jejeje.
Igual no creo haber leído algo mas didáctico y conciso que tu comentario.


----------



## JDLK7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Antes que nada, gracias por el aporte. La verdad es que Pableen tiene razón pero quería saber las medidas para hacerme una idea, ya que no he hecho cosas muy parecidas en el pasado y estaba un poco perdido.


----------



## JDLK7 (Mar 2, 2011)

¿Podrías poner el circuito de la fuente de poder que usaste para el preamplificador por favor?


----------



## josej44 (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_fuente.php


----------



## JDLK7 (Mar 2, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta ^^


----------



## diodonet (Mar 2, 2011)

JDLK7 dijo:


> ¿Podrías poner el circuito de la fuente de poder que usaste para el preamplificador por favor?


Para la fuente del pre use un puente rectificador, el "redondito" (B80C - 1500) es el que tenia a mano, junto con un capacitor de 2200uf y otro de 100nf. El pre no consume mucho asi que tambie se puede hacer con los 1N4001


----------



## JDLK7 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok, gracias por responder.


----------



## Selkir (Mar 2, 2011)

diodonet dijo:


> Hartke A35 (para parlante de 10")
> Dimensions: 429mm/16.9" (H) x 381mm/15" (W) x 320mm/12.6" (D)
> 
> Hartke A70 (para parlante de 12")
> Dimensions: 473mm/18.62" (H) x 425mm/16.7" (W) x 385mm/15.15" (D)



Disculpa, pero no entiendo a que lado de la caja se refiere cada letra (H, W, D). ¿Podrías decir a que corresponden? sino es mucho molestia.


----------



## diodonet (Mar 2, 2011)

Selkir dijo:


> Disculpa, pero no entiendo a que lado de la caja se refiere cada letra (H, W, D). ¿Podrías decir a que corresponden? sino es mucho molestia.



H = Altura.
W= Ancho.
D = Profundidad.


----------



## Selkir (Mar 2, 2011)

Muchas gracias Diodonet, ahora ya está todo claro :-D


----------



## Tavo (Mar 2, 2011)

Selkir dijo:


> Disculpa, pero no entiendo a que lado de la caja se refiere cada letra (H, W, D). ¿Podrías decir a que corresponden? sino es mucho molestia.



Inglés... un poquito de inglés... 

H= *height*
W= *width*
D= *depth*



Saludos, 

PS: Diodonet, muy bueno el post, te quedó muy lindo el combo!! 
Es increíble como cambia la estética (para biennnn) forrando la caja con moqueta de polipropileno o cuerina!! Quedó Muy Bueno!!! :


----------



## diodonet (Mar 2, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> PS: Diodonet, muy bueno el post, te quedó muy lindo el combo!!
> Es increíble como cambia la estética (para biennnn) forrando la caja con moqueta de polipropileno o cuerina!! Quedó Muy Bueno!!! :



Gracias Tavo


----------



## elperros (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey! muy bueno che. Me gusto mucho!
Una pregunta: porque elegiste ese preamp? No te tentó ninguno de los "específicos" para bajos que están dando vueltas? (ej. Gallien Krueger 400RB)

Pongo entre comillas porque supongo que el preamp no es tan crucial en cuanto al instrumento.
Ademas los amplis fender se caracterizan por tener un canal limpio muy nítido vs otros similares (precio/calidad). Pero de todas formas me gustaría saber el porque de ese preamp.


----------



## diodonet (Mar 3, 2011)

Supuestamente este preamp esta preparado para bajo (por los filtros digo) aparte de que resulto económico el armado y muy estético XD. Por el camino probé varios y este es el que mas satisfecho me dejo en cuanto a la "limpieza" que tiene y el manejo de frecuencias, lo haces sonar al bajo como querés!.

Tengo en mente a futuro, armar un ampli mas potente, porque no el GK400 y de ahi ver que pre uso, pero por ahora para practicar y hacer mis primeras armas con el instrumento me sobra y basta, es mas, nunca lo use a max volumen


----------



## Selkir (Mar 14, 2011)

Me estoy interesando en este proyecto, pero tengo una pregunta sobre el TDA.
He estado mirando y he visto que se puede configurar en modo puente, tal como se muestra en la siguiente imagen: http://www.electronica.ro/audio/images/TDA1514A.gif
Ahora, mi pregunta es: ¿En configuración puente que potencia tendría en total? ¿Sería una suma de las dos potencias o como?


----------



## diodonet (Mar 14, 2011)

Selkir dijo:


> Me estoy interesando en este proyecto, pero tengo una pregunta sobre el TDA.
> He estado mirando y he visto que se puede configurar en modo puente, tal como se muestra en la siguiente imagen: http://www.electronica.ro/audio/images/TDA1514A.gif
> Ahora, mi pregunta es: ¿En configuración puente que potencia tendría en total? ¿Sería una suma de las dos potencias o como?



A mi me parece que de esta forma consigues los 40W para un parlante de 8ohm, ya que mi versión supuestamente tendría que entregar los 50W que menciona la hoja de datos del IC pero para el parlante de 4ohm que estoy usando.


----------



## Selkir (Mar 14, 2011)

En el datasheet pone que entrega los 50W tanto en un altavoz de 8 como de 4 ohm, solo hay que cambiar los valores de las resistencias R4 y R5.

Entonces según lo que tu me has dicho y mis deducciones (que son bastante raras XD ) en configuración puente con altavoz de 8ohm entregaría unos 40W, ¿entonces cuanto entregaría con un altavoz de 4ohm?

La verdad que no se, creo que me estoy haciendo un poco de lío :S


----------



## Selkir (Mar 24, 2011)

Al final me he decido por usar el TDA7294 en configuración puente (está en el mismo datasheet del integrada), solo me pregunto si todas las resistencias son de 1/4W, de 1/2W ó de cuanto tienen que ser.
Es que estoy mirando precios y claro, depende de la potencia varia un poco su precio, y para el precio final es bastante importante, sobre todo en estos tiempos que corren jeje

Y otra cosa: ¿con un transformador de 18V+18V a 5A me daría bastante para poder alimentar los dos TDA7294 en modo puente?


----------



## Selkir (May 4, 2011)

Disculpad que este sea el tercer comentario que hago seguido, pero necesito preguntar esto si o si:
Estoy a punto de comprar el transformador; para la parte del previo lo tengo claro, con uno de ±15V@2A tengo bastante, la duda me surge en el de potencia. Se que tiene que ser de ±18V para que al rectificar tenga los ±25V, pero no se de cuantos amperios tiene que ser. No se me bastaría con uno de 15A o tendría que ser de más. Recuerdo que voy a usar dos TDA7294 en modo puente para tener 150W.
Según la hoja de datos, en los parámetros máximos absolutos, dice que soporta una corriente máxima de salida de 10A.

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar en esto, es lo único que me falta para poder seguir con el proyecto.


----------



## Tavo (May 7, 2011)

Que tal, Selkir.

Creo que aún no has recibido respuestas porque tus preguntas se fueron del tema, al haber elegido otro amplificador, distinto del que se propone acá.
Recomiendo que hagas estas preguntas en un post indicado, donde se trate de dicho IC amplificador.



PS: Usar un trafo de 15+15 2A para un previo es un despropósito total. Con un transformador bastante más liviano (15+15 500mA) es suficiente y más económico. Recordá que... es solo un previo!!


----------



## Selkir (May 7, 2011)

Tavo, gracias por responder. Disculpa que me haya ido del tema, pero lo he preguntado aquí porque en verdad lo único que cambio es la etapa de potencia, el resto es exactamente igual.
La verdad que si, 3A es demasiado. Había pensado ponerle ese amperaje ya que más adelante tengo pensado agregarle más cosas, tales como efectos, unas conmutaciones por relé, etc. pero de todas maneras es demasiado, no consume tanto jeje
La parte de la alimentación para la potencia ya la tengo resuelta 
Voy un poco lento con el proyecto, pero cuando lo termine lo subiré (en este tema no, en otro nuevo o en alguno más adecuado) para mostrarlo y que veáis los resultados.


----------



## Pelelalo (Oct 16, 2011)

Muchas felicidades diodonet. Te ha quedado increible. Un par de dudas:

- ¿al montar sobre madera y no sobre chapa (las placas), supongo que no usarás linea de tierra?

- ¿Es seguro?

- ¿No te dá ningún tipo de problema?

[EDITADO]. En este post, me han resulto estas dudas https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/chasis-circuitos-audio-evitar-ruidos-18203/.


----------



## diodonet (Oct 19, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Muchas felicidades diodonet. Te ha quedado increible. Un par de dudas:
> 
> - ¿al montar sobre madera y no sobre chapa (las placas), supongo que no usarás linea de tierra?
> 
> ...



La verdad que no tuve ningún inconveniente con ruidos parásitos al estar al aire, mas que en la madera jejejeje, lo que si el pre esta sujeto sobre una placa de metal, pero nada mas, lo único a lo que le preste un poco de cuidado es al utilizar cable mallado (apantallado, con malla metálica, o como se llame ) entre las conexiones del pre al ampli.


----------



## Pelelalo (Oct 20, 2011)

diodonet dijo:


> La verdad que no tuve ningún inconveniente con ruidos parásitos al estar al aire, mas que en la madera jejejeje, lo que si el pre esta sujeto sobre una placa de metal, pero nada mas, lo único a lo que le preste un poco de cuidado es al utilizar cable mallado (apantallado, con malla metálica, o como se llame ) entre las conexiones del pre al ampli.



Te quedó de lujo la verdad. Enhorabuena de nuevo.


----------



## eriakata (Mar 19, 2012)

diodonet me ha interesado armar este amplificador desde hace mucho tiempo pero no encontraba un PCB claro para poder armarlo. la verdad soy novato en electrónica. Tu amplificador me parece muy interesante y veo que en unas fotos tienen el PCB muy claro. ¿Podrían subirlo en pdf?  también tengo la duda de ¿cuantos amperes consume este amplificador? 

muchas gracias por tu aporte y tu respuesta. espero armarlo pronto y subir fotos.


----------



## diodonet (Mar 21, 2012)

eriakata dijo:


> diodonet me ha interesado armar este amplificador desde hace mucho tiempo pero no encontraba un PCB claro para poder armarlo. la verdad soy novato en electrónica. Tu amplificador me parece muy interesante y veo que en unas fotos tienen el PCB muy claro. ¿Podrían subirlo en pdf?  también tengo la duda de ¿cuantos amperes consume este amplificador?
> 
> muchas gracias por tu aporte y tu respuesta. espero armarlo pronto y subir fotos.



Hola eriakata,
Lamentablemento solo tengo esa imagen del pcb ya que el original se me perdio  y como estaba hecho a mano, solo quedo lo publicado. Resta modificar el tamaño de la imagen en algun editor e imprimirlo del tamaño correcto (mide el IC y tendras el tamaño de la placa )
Con respecto al consumo, esta rondando los 3 a 4 amps.

Espero haber sido de ayuda con tan poca info


----------



## eriakata (Mar 21, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta la verdad si es de ayuda. armare ese proyecto y subiré algunas imágenes. suerte y gracias


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 22, 2012)

eriakata dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta la verdad si es de ayuda. armare ese proyecto y subiré algunas imágenes. suerte y gracias



Eriakata, el diseño del Combo no influye para nada en la electrónica. En mi caso he montado un Combo, con un TDA7294, ampliamente comentado en este foro (con su PCB y mucha más información) y un gran previo por parte de Tupolev. El conjunto me funciona de 10. Te paso una foto de como quedó.

Te lo comento para que no te desanimes. Puedes montar este gabinete (que la verdad me parece espectacular) y acoplarle la electrónica que quieras.

Te paso una foto del combo tal y como me quedó a mí.


----------



## Abel2050 (May 19, 2012)

Hola Palelalo, te felicito por tu proyecto se ve muy  bien pero dime  como diseñaste la caja de tu combo aparte de hallar todos los parametros de la bcina podrias compartir  con nosotros, Yo ya arme el previo que armaste y suena bien y de amplificador  arme uno de 100W  de la Pagina construye tu video rockola y suena lindo pero me falta su caja y en eso estoy tratando de   enetender este asunto ps, seria de mucha ayuda si nos comentas como lo hiciste, ahora me parece mas dificl hacer la caja que los circuitos internos. jajajaja

Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (May 20, 2012)

Abel, la verdad es que usé un software recomendado por la página que te muestra los litros suficientes de acuerdo a los parámetros de la bocina. En mi caso las dimensiones eran enormes, de modo que me decidí por unos 50 litros y la verdad es que estoy sumamente satisfecho. Por lo demás las dimensiones las pones tú, cuidando que no coincidan y de acuerdo a lo que quieras de alto y ancho. La profundidad la arreglé para conseguir los 50 litros.

Un saludo y animo.


----------



## Abel2050 (May 21, 2012)

Gracias por la  respuesta Pelelalo, y digame que programa es es que Utilizaste para hallar los Litros.

Gracias, Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (May 21, 2012)

Abel2050 dijo:


> Gracias por la  respuesta Pelelalo, y digame que programa es es que Utilizaste para hallar los Litros.
> 
> Gracias, Saludos



El programa es éste: WinISD Pro Alpha. La versión Beta te da incluso las medidas de la caja ideal.

Y el hilo que te recomiendo leer es éste: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/


----------



## richardfr1990 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hola! en primer lugar muy buen aporte por parte de Diodonet, yo arme la placa tal cual esta en este post y  parece que algo hice mal porque no me funciona el amplificador. Les adjunto la imagen a ver si alguno me puede ayudar porfavor, yo no reconoci ningun corto, pero tengo una duda con respecto al diagrama: en la imagen que les muestro a continuacion ¿el nodo encerrado con rojo no deberia estar (segun el esquematico tambien adjunto) a -25V ???
Muchas gracias desde ya!


----------



## diodonet (Oct 17, 2012)

richardfr1990 dijo:


> Hola! en primer lugar muy buen aporte por parte de Diodonet, yo arme la placa tal cual esta en este post y  parece que algo hice mal porque no me funciona el amplificador. Les adjunto la imagen a ver si alguno me puede ayudar porfavor, yo no reconoci ningun corto, pero tengo una duda con respecto al diagrama: en la imagen que les muestro a continuacion ¿el nodo encerrado con rojo no deberia estar (segun el esquematico tambien adjunto) a -25V ???
> Muchas gracias desde ya!


Esta tarde lo desarmo al mio, les saco unas fotos del lado de las pistas y comparamos, porque la verdad no veo nada raro y a mi me funciono a la primera


----------

